# Inexpensive Alternative to Dog Dryer



## Vhuynh2

Thank you for posting this!! I have been looking for a cheaper alternative as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

Vhuynh2 said:


> Thank you for posting this!! I have been looking for a cheaper alternative as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I was fully prepared to return it, but it worked pretty good! It is a little loud, but unlike a hair dryer, the noise isn't right next to the ears when your drying the dog. 

I also like the portability of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

Thanks for this info.

I have also been using the hair dryer and, as you, I am not fully convinced and happy about it!

Will keep that in mind


----------



## Vhuynh2

I actually went out to buy it today. I'm going to try it out tomorrow or Wednesday.. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

Vhuynh2 said:


> I actually went out to buy it today. I'm going to try it out tomorrow or Wednesday.. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I hope it works as good for you as it did for me!

Please note, that I tried not to set expectations too high. I'm sure a decent dog dryer is better, but for $19.95, it's worth a shot......


----------



## Vhuynh2

Oh yeah, for that price my expectations are not too high lol. But it's better than nothing. How long did it take you to dry Bella with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thanks, maybe I'll try that. The blow dryer takes too long and trying to dry Bentley is like trying to herd cats


----------



## Nairb

I didn't really time it, but it was probably somewhere between 15-20 minutes. A hair dryer takes about 1/2 hour. 

Next time, I'll set the stopwatch.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nairb

Depending on how your dog reacts to new sounds (loud), it may take some work to get her use to it. 

Have you turned it on yet?


----------



## Vhuynh2

Yeah I turned it on and it didn't bother Molly. I vacuum a lot and will point the hose at her sometimes as a joke lol. So she's been conditioned I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

Vhuynh2 said:


> Yeah I turned it on and it didn't bother Molly. I vacuum a lot and will point the hose at her sometimes as a joke lol. So she's been conditioned I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's pretty good. It took Bella a few minutes to calm down, and she's very tolerant of different things being done to her. She actually likes having her ears rinsed out, and her teeth brushed.


----------



## Nairb

For what it's worth.....

I just took a shower, and used it to dry my hair. I have your average men's haircut. It took about 90 seconds. LOL.

Don't laugh....I wanted to see what it felt like! 

You'll probably figure this out, but the air velocity seems significantly higher with the crevice tool. After trying it on myself, I will probably remove the crevice tool around Bella's ears, and take extra care to hold her ears closed. The lack of multiple speeds is one of the drawbacks as compared to a dog dryer.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Haha! I don't know why but I pointed it at my face earlier. It wasn't too bad but I didn't have the crevice tool on. I don't know how I am going to stand that loud noise for 20 minutes though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Vhuynh2 said:


> Haha! I don't know why but I pointed it at my face earlier. It wasn't too bad but I didn't have the crevice tool on. I don't know how I am going to stand that loud noise for 20 minutes though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Try hearing protectors like you can wear to do the lawn!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Pet Buddy Pet Vacuum - As Seen on TV

This was one of those As seen on TV things from 2004 or 2005- I bought one, used it a few times on my Bridge boy who loved being vacuumed, then stored it and forgot about it. I need to use it again *if* it gets cold this winter!


----------



## Nairb

Bella got dirty today, so I gave her a bath, so she looks good for her obedience school graduation tonight. 

I decided to time it this time. 

99% dry after 20 minutes. I dried her more thoroughly than I ever did with a hair dryer, and that used to take at least 30 minutes. For comparison sake, I could have stopped at 15 minutes, for equivalent dryness to hair dryer, but I wanted to see how long it takes to do a thorough job. 

I used the crevice tool the entire time. I left the cotton balls in her ears from her bath. 

I don't know how long a dog dryer takes. If anyone has one, I'd be interested to know. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom

Nairb, do the cotton balls in the ears prevent having to use the ear drops after the bath? Poor Zuca feels that bath time is torture time because after the bath come the ear drops and she HATES them.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I bought this yesterday but it's still sitting in the box. Both dogs are in desperate need of a bath and the Happy Hoodies came so I guess it's bath time :yuck:


----------



## Nairb

Zuca's mom said:


> Nairb, do the cotton balls in the ears prevent having to use the ear drops after the bath? Poor Zuca feels that bath time is torture time because after the bath come the ear drops and she HATES them.


The cotton balls keep water out of her ears, as recommended by vet after infections in both ears. I actually use the square cotton pads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

I'm considering modifying mine by making the air intake hole bigger. If you take the top off, and allow more air to pass through the filter, it seems to blow harder. I suppose I could just put it in a small cardboard box without the bottom when I'm using it. I'll have to play around with it some more to see if it really does push more air. It could just be my imagination.....


----------



## Vhuynh2

After towel drying Molly as much as possible, I used the shop vac on her for 20 mins. I gave up. She has a thick coat so she was still pretty damp.. And she was still shaking off a good amount of water afterwards. Next time I'm just going to put on some music and try to dry her completely.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

Vhuynh2 said:


> After towel drying Molly as much as possible, I used the shop vac on her for 20 mins. I gave up. She has a thick coat so she was still pretty damp.. And she was still shaking off a good amount of water afterwards. Next time I'm just going to put on some music and try to dry her completely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Maybe her coat is longer than Bella's? It doesn't look like it from the photos. Did you use the crevice tool?


----------



## Vhuynh2

Nairb said:


> Maybe her coat is longer than Bella's? It doesn't look like it from the photos. Did you use the crevice tool?


I did use the crevice tool. Her coat isn't too long, just thick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

I can never bring myself to use anything manufactured in China especially on a pet. You think the inspections were non-existant for their pet food shipped over here? Anybody know the materials used in the vac's hose? The casing around the motor? How about the bushings in the motor? Is there a warning sticker on the shop-vac for a flash point while in operation? Is there a ground on the motor? Materials in the brush attachment? The filter is made of what? There were no regulations in pet food. Doesn't happen in small appliances either.


----------



## Nairb

Tennyson said:


> I can never bring myself to use anything manufactured in China especially on a pet. You think the inspections were non-existant for their pet food shipped over here? Anybody know the materials used in the vac's hose? The casing around the motor? How about the bushings in the motor? Is there a warning sticker on the shop-vac for a flash point while in operation? Is there a ground on the motor? Materials in the brush attachment? The filter is made of what? There were no regulations in pet food. Doesn't happen in small appliances either.


-No warning sticker for "flash point"

-Did not come with a brush attachment

-Filter appears to be foam, but it also comes with a paper filter.

-Hose material? Plastic.

-Bushing material in motor? Seriously?

I appreciate the concern, but with all due respect, I'm not sure you could answer most of those questions for any of these products (including dog dryers), regardless of where they are manufactured. 

I wont be needing them, but Shop Vac actually makes dog grooming attachments for these.

I searched long and hard for evidence of dogs getting injured or sick as a result of being dried off with a Shop Vac. I didn't find anything. If you are aware of such an incident, please share with the group. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Tonight we gave both dogs a bath. I used the Happy Hoodie and the new shop Vac to dry them. It worked so well WHY have I been trying to do it with my hair dryer so long???
The shop vac really blows the water off of them, I'm soaked just from that but it really cut the dry time. Now I won't dread bath time so much.
Thanks for telling me about this, I'll never be without one from now on!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Just found another bonus. I always mop the bathroom floor after baths, I turned on the shop vac and less than 2 minutes my floor was dry..Yippee


----------



## Nairb

First bath in about 2 weeks. I used the blue paper filter, and set it in a cardboard box without the base. It clearly got more air, and knocked 3-4 minutes off the drying time.


----------



## JayBen

I was thinking of this also. I will have to try it out


----------



## xoerika620xo

Might have to try this. Chester hates the blow dryer maybe this one won't be so bad on him


----------



## Nairb

This was discussed on another thread the other day. It had disappeared from Walmart's website. 

I just stepped out of a Walmart. Not only do they still have them, but the price is back down to $19.95 (it had been raised to $29.95). 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch

I have been reading all this with interest. I use this: Towelling Rug - Dog Coat and have done for 20 years on cockers (english) springers, soft coated wheatens and now my golden. Once the side on the dog is wet turn it over and use the other side!! They send them to me in France so I should imagine they would post all over the world. Mine are now 20 years old and still going strong. They wash in the machine and dry on the radiator (not in a dryer). Also great for a wet dog after a rainy walk.
Really good for dogs that are afraid of the noisy dryer, or if there is no electricity (camping).


----------

